# Ginger's fight ended today



## Harlie2Ginger (Jun 17, 2014)

Our 14+ year old Golden Ginger lost her battle with Cancer today. Our ever faithful and happy compaion is now with her mother across the bridge. The house seems empty with just the two of us humans left, both missing her. Now I wonder who will take me for my walks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ginger.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Ginger. She looks like a gorgeous girl. I can imagine the hole you have in your lives after 14 years.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

I am so sorry and heartbroken for your loss. What a beautiful girl ...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ginger. Fly free sweet girl.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. I know your heart is broken but know that she is still with you but just in a different way.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your gorgeous, beautiful Ginger.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. All the very best to you and your family at this time.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Ginger. What a beautiful girl. Have fun at the Bridge, Ginger!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your lonely, broken heart. No matter how much time you get, it's just never quite enough. Allow yourself to grieve, sounds like she was worth it. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

I am so very sorry about Ginger. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I added Ginger to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post6283729


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> I am so very sorry about Ginger. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
> I added Ginger to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post6283729


Thanks Karen, Dan and Pam were Nikki's foster Mom and Dad, Ginger was a very sweet girl and helped Nikki transition to her new home with us when she was rescued. She will have lots of good company at the Bridge, RIP sweet girl. Rookie will help show the way.


----------



## MONGOOSEGUY (Jan 26, 2016)

So sorry for your loss...I lost my 7year old Katie to cancer in September. It's so difficult to let them go, but they are forever in our hearts. Not a day goes by that my eyes don't well up, but I know that she is having the time of her life while she waits on me to cross the bridge. Words just don't do it, but know that others appreciate the pain that you are feeling. It's really hard not to be selfish, but remember...heartbreak is the price of love, just know Ginger is pain free, happy and young again.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Ginger looked like such a sweet girl.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of Ginger. What a long and wonderful life she had with you. I lost my boy Sarge on July 24th. I think about him every day. They are truly a gift.
Buddy


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Ginger will always be in your hearts. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Ginger girl. Prayers for comfort being sent your way.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Most of us know the heart ache you are feeling. May the love you shared with precious Ginger heal your heart in time.....so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sweet Ginger, rest in peace. I wish we can all hug together and mourn our loss. I hope you will try to be comforted even if just a little bit knowing that we all feel your pain and sadness.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was lovely.

Fly free, beautiful Ginger.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Ginger. 14 years is a long time and many good memories to help ease your sorrow.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl, she will always walk beside you on silent paws

Sleep softly and run free Ginger


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!
Run free beautiful girl!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rest well, pretty Ginger. Come visit your folks on occasion and remind them you haven't really left; you're now snuggled in their hearts forever. It's not the same as having your soft coat under their hands, but it will have to do....


----------



## Harlie2Ginger (Jun 17, 2014)

*Ginger*








Ginger in front her mom Harlie in back chewing on a ball

Thank you all very much for the notes. Ginger was our third Golden and the one we had the longest. Our first was Aspen a red Golden. I was going thru a divorce and my dog, a Weimaraner, at the time died at home with my ex and daughters. I was on the board for the girls softball league and one of the other board members also going thru a divorce was looking for a home for her Golden, Aspen. I took her home and we had a great time for 8 years, she was 11 when she passed from seziers. I made it almost a year when I bought a second home in Atascadero and found a breeder that was looking for someone to foster one of her breeding dogs. That is when I got Harlie at 5 years of age. She produced one litter after that and then she was ours. She lived with us for 8 years to 13 and passed from an inoperable tumor in her pancreas. After we had Harlie for a year we decided she needed a friend and the same broader had Ginger 9 months old and Harlie's next to last litter. So we took on Ginger as a foster for the breeder. As life goes the breeding never took with Ginger and at 6 she was ours. 

Now the house seems so empty with just two humans. We have some traveling planned this year and maybe in the August to September time frame we will look for another Golden.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Talking about the empty house makes my heart ache for you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet Ginger.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry - Ginger was so beautiful. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------

